# BPC-157 Log



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Its been a very long time since I posted anywhere in here, and the first under the new management and look for the site, prevoiously known under another name and was a mod to boot. Also used to write guides on various non-AAS compounds, that occasionally l still get tagged by people, which is nice to see.

Have had previous experience using peptides to heal a very nasty quad tear, and at that point looked at BPC-157 however was a new pep at the time and dosing protocols were a bit hit and miss. Following advice from @Pscarb I ran an IGF-3 and Peg-MGF protocol that halved the doc's predicted healing time.

Fast forward to now, and about 8 weeks ago managed to damage my left shoulder. I figured cartilage as it's that sickening deep joint pain when it is over extended or put in a strange position, rather than being something like a rotator cuff. I thought it would heal up on its own, so left it alone. I only really train to keep in shape now, my days of building muscle and AAS are long gone. 7 weeks on and not a huge amount of change and its pissing me off. It wakes me up during the night as well.

So looked again at peptides, and was thinking maybe a TB-500 run, however there seemed to be established dosing protocols for BPC-157 and looked like it could be one to try. So thought I'd give it a blast.

I am 3 days in at this point and already have noticeable improvement, so thought I'd run a log here in case people might find it useful. I'll try and document as well as I can the stages of improvement, at what point I consider it 'healed', and then going forward if I need to top it up at all at intervals.

I am currently dosing 500ug a day split as 250ug every 12 hours.
SubQ as close to the injury 'area' as possible

Day 2 prior to the mornign dose, I thought i could feel a difference, but put it down to some placebo effect

Today (Day 3) prior to the mornig dose, and the improvement is noticeable, also last night only got woken up by it twice, which is a massive change.

Hopefully some of you guys might find this useful.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Today marked the 7th dose on this run. To say the results have been good would be an understatement. After day 5 the pain had stopped waking me at night. MOvement is returning, and when I do 'twinge' it, the pain is less.

So far very positive results from this. I intend to run initlly for 14 days, and then re-assess at that point.

So far though, very impressed.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent, I will following this with great interest.

Are you doing any particular re-hab exercises alongside the BPC-157 ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Exercise mainly revolves around stretching, and maintaining mobility. Muscle strength is good, so its ensuring that flexibility is maintained above all else. Exercises are self limiting in range though based on the level of pain.

Over the course of the BPC pins these have become easier, and range of movement better. also when the joint does get twinged then the pain level is lower and subsides quicker.

Looking to start introducing some light weights into this next week.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

You should consider hgh too


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dannyb0yb said:


> You should consider hgh too


 I get crippling CTS after about 7 days even on a low dose. Doesn't matter if is something like Hyge or pharma.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

SoulSearcher said:


> I get crippling CTS after about 7 days even on a low dose. Doesn't matter if is something like Hyge or pharma.


 That sucks


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

SoulSearcher said:


> I get crippling CTS after about 7 days even on a low dose. Doesn't matter if is something like Hyge or pharma.


 You could try the ipamorelin+mod grf combo.

Much milder effects compared to HGH. Both sides and positives


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dannyb0yb said:


> You could try the ipamorelin+mod grf combo.
> 
> Much milder effects compared to HGH. Both sides and positives


 Thanks for the heads up. May well give this a go for recovery as for us silver lifters, it can take a little longer. 

Shoulder healed pretty much 100% strength wise. there are one or two positions when hyper lexed that cause some discomfort, but nothing in the day to day routine.

I added TB-500 on a short sharp shock basis that kicked it in to touch finally.

This was about 4 months ago - life got in the way of updates.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've used bpc 157 numerous times from 250-500mcg x2-3 daily always to great success, it is, imo one of the most valuable peptides we have access to.

When I ruptured my pec in 2017 I was told by the surgeon post op that due to my health and age I would be able to bench press an empty barbell in around 6 months (would be longer for those unfit and older)

With the use of some otc supplements and peptides I was benching an empty bar within 10 weeks post op and I largely attribute that rapid rate of recovery to bpc.

I think part of the problem with bpc and expectation is that many try to train through pain whilst using bpc thinking it will override further damage which of course it does not, it enhances healing when combined with the correct environment to do so.

So a long winded way of saying it's great stuff and I'm IN on this log :thumbup1:


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

My achilles tendon flared up again a few months back.

Since i have been running:

Hgh, ceylon cinnamon oil, fishoil, cucurmin, hydrolized collagen, vitamin D, C, zinc, multi

I recently added mega cissus and five days later my tendon improved massively. I suspect there may be some synergy going on with the HGH.

On the topic of bpc 157, when injecting i feel warm tingling sensations in the injured areas post injection. It definitely does something. I don't inject on training days tho


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

@swole troll do you feel like local injections with bpc makes any difference?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dannyb0yb said:


> @swole troll do you feel like local injections with bpc makes any difference?


 I've not given it enough research to confidently say either way so I stick with what I believe is now the 'old logic' of localized.

I mean I'm yet to have an achey scapula so grabbing a clump of skin near my sore pec or patella tendon is no big shakes

And what's for sure is localized won't be causing any lessening of efficacy whereas relying on it systemically could be.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> I've not given it enough research to confidently say either way so I stick with what I believe is now the 'old logic' of localized.
> 
> I mean I'm yet to have an achey scapula so grabbing a clump of skin near my sore pec or patella tendon is no big shakes
> 
> And what's for sure is localized won't be causing any lessening of efficacy whereas relying on it systemically could be.


 Have you given any thought to bpc 157's upregulation of HGH receptors in tendons?

When injecting HGH it slowly rises over four hours if im reading the graphs right. Perhaps injecting HGH and following it with bpc 157 1-2 hours later could provide a nice synergy? Altho unfortunately its an animal study, it still cant hurt to assume that the same logic applies for us

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6271067/

"In conclusion, the BPC 157-induced increase of growth hormone receptor in tendon fibroblasts may potentiate the proliferation-promoting effect of growth hormone and contribute to the healing of tendon."


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Have you given any thought to bpc 157's upregulation of HGH receptors in tendons?
> 
> When injecting HGH it slowly rises over four hours if im reading the graphs right. Perhaps injecting HGH and following it with bpc 157 1-2 hours later could provide a nice synergy? Altho unfortunately its an animal study, it still cant hurt to assume that the same logic applies for us
> 
> ...


 It's not something I've ever looked into but i can see your logic.

That said I think gh is largely overrated for injury recovery but I certainly wouldn't omit it from a 'recover asap' stack.

I'd always favour bpc over gh for anything tendon related if it were one or the other.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> It's not something I've ever looked into but i can see your logic.
> 
> That said I think gh is largely overrated for injury recovery but I certainly wouldn't omit it from a 'recover asap' stack.
> 
> I'd always favour bpc over gh for anything tendon related if it were one or the other.


 Well, I just grabbed 20 mg bpc 157 so fingers crossed


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

I honestly don't rate hgh for injuries at all, I've used tb500 to good effect for shoulder and tendon injures, just of late I torn my lcl ligament in my knee, thankfully a stage 2 tear, still able to limp/walk but couldn't put any weight on it or fully bend it, I've been using bcp and tb500 and I really rate the use of bcp, I was in jetting both sub q into stomach like I always have with tb, the last 10 days I have been shooting into muscle around the knee and triceps with my elbow and have notice a difference in how my elbows feel almost the day after, the closer to the injury with bcp the better IMO, no proof other than things that were still hurting the day after a stomach shoot don't hurt after the shot close to the injury


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I dont know guys.

I did every peptide in the book, mgf, tb500, bpc, i even did ipa+mod six times daily....

HGH gave better injury recovery than all of them combined. Maybe I just respond really well to high levels of IGF 1? Dunno..

This time around tho im combining 4.3 iu HGH split, with bpc 157. We will see

I was injury free last christmas, then I got greedy and pushed the weights.. elbow, ankle and lower back flared up again.... urgh


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

It's funny how people react so differently, like with most things trial and error and finding what works for you, best of luck with it mate, I know the feeling, feel good, start pushing the food and weights and then pop!


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Danny41 said:


> It's funny how people react so differently, like with most things trial and error and finding what works for you, best of luck with it mate, I know the feeling, feel good, start pushing the food and weights and then pop!


 Thanks, you too buddy

Yea at this point I have just accepted that I will not lift heavy again. Not worth the risk

For me its more about quality of life/longevity


----------



## VinUKMuscle (Nov 5, 2020)

Can I ask SoulSearcher where he got his research peptides from? So hard to find a supplier to trust?


----------



## ChemicalBurn (Dec 29, 2020)

Good evening fellas.

I hope you don't mind me sticking a (probably simple) question on here, so as to not have to make a new thread....

After months of physio to attempt to fix a supraspinatus tear I am going to try BPC-157 as a last ditch effort to (hopefully) avoid surgery.

My question is - every site that sells this has something like "not for human use / labatory purposes only etc etc" on the bottle / website.

Is this just because it hasn't been medically approved yet? Or am I looking at the wrong sources?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sentient (Jan 13, 2021)

Peptides for the most part have not been approved for human consumption, thus they have to be sold as "For research purposes" etc. to avoid them being sued should anything go wrong with someone injecting etc. That said, like anything, it's important to buy from a good source.


----------



## mastacrx (Jul 13, 2019)

Any trustworthy website it can be sourced from?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Sentient (Jan 13, 2021)

mastacrx said:


> Any trustworthy website it can be sourced from?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


 Not sure if peptide sources are cool with mods, if so please delete, but based on recommendation and personal experience I use https://www.uk-peptides.com/ for BPC and TB-500 and receptorchem.co.uk for MK677 and other sarms/peps and secretalogues etc.


----------

